# HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHERS RUDY AND SCUDDER!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's Scudder and his liter mate Rudy's 4th birthday! I am hoping Cinn Cinn will post current pictures of Rudy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rudy and Scudder!!!!

I miss you Mr. Scud!!! Cant wait to see you soon and give you a big birthday hug!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rudy and Scudder!!!!

Hope you guys get lots of treats and belly rubs


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday, yes yummy treats and belly rubs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday guys. It's hard to believe they're four already. It goes way too fast.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Rudy and Scudder!! Hope you guys have Fun days planned!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

West Coast time....we're just getting up! Happy Birthday Scudder & Rudy! I (seriously) can not believe they are 4 years old. Time flies.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

...and we're so happy to have found Aunt Linda and brother Scudder on this Havanese Forum! THANK YOU Linda!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday handsome boys!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday you handsome boys!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rudy and Scudder  they are soo cute!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Boys! I really enjoyed seeing their puppy pics!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*BIRTHDAY PARTY*

:second:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCUDDER AND RUDY! CELABRATE ALL DAY LONG!:second:​


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! Mom took me for 2 walks today and I heard something about filet for dinner

Boy Rudy, we do look alike. I see you didn't fade either!

Here are pictures of me on my walk today. I'm a happy birthday boy. Oh, I found out Augie is my cousin today too!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::juggle: Happy Birthday Rudy and Scudder! :juggle::drum:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great day, birthday boys! Hope you are getting special treats! Filet? Wow!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday boys.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday to two very handsome guys!


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Guys!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday boys! Looks like they had a great day. Love seeing the puppy pics.


----------

